# Those who read the NIV arn't saved?



## Weston Stoler (Nov 19, 2011)

Pastors Who Preach the NIV AREN'T SAVED! - YouTube

This is why KJV only people get a bad rap.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Nov 19, 2011)

Jack Hyles used to preach this.


----------



## baron (Nov 19, 2011)

I known quite a few pastors who teach that the NIV is a Satanic book. In my old church pastors would come in and tell people to burn that book if they were using it. Also you can not be saved if you read that bible or any bible not KJV. In fact they went so far as to say any pastors or teachers who do not use the KJV in their books are ministers of Satan. My friend gave me like 18 book's by James M. Boice due to the satanic verses in them. Then he was in trouble for giving them away and not burning them. They put him under church discipline and was not allowed to speak with me any more. Due to him helping dam my soul to hell for reading any scripture than the KJV. I even found they hated the HCSB more than the NIV. Before I left my old church I was told many times by a deacon I was going to Hell for reading the HCSB and even compaired it to Maos little red book.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 19, 2011)

A little bit of knowledge is dangerous in the hands of an angry man. I wish these "1611 is the only way to heaven" folks would just go away.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 19, 2011)

baron said:


> In my old church



This is often a phrase to utter with regret; yet in your case, I think it could well be uttered with joy.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 19, 2011)

The Bible is the Word of God. It is the Word of God when it is felicitously translated; it is the Word of God when it is less artfully translated; it is the Word of God when it is dynamically rendered and when it is formally correspondent. It is the Word of God when it is in the original Greek and Hebrew and when it is in English. And, while I lean toward the Byzantine text, the fine critical text translations of the ESV, HCSB, and NASB are well worth study (ESV is my fav.).

Can we just put a few KJVonly kooks in a soundproof room with a bunch of emergents and let them have a theological knock-down-drag-out and leave the rest of us alone?


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 19, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> The Bible is the Word of God. It is the Word of God when it is felicitously translated; it is the Word of God when it is less artfully translated; it is the Word of God when it is dynamically rendered and when it is formally correspondent. It is the Word of God when it is in the original Greek and Hebrew and when it is in English. And, while I lean toward the Byzantine text, the final critical text translations of the ESV, HCSB, and NASB are well worth study (ESV is my fav.).
> 
> Can we just put a few KJVonly kooks in a soundproof room with a bunch of emergents and let them have a theological knock-down-drag-out and leave the rest of us alone?



The problem is some of us well meaning people end up in that sound proof room and get filled with wild ideas.

Thank God I am not who I was.


----------



## NB3K (Nov 19, 2011)

I have heard about this clown and known of him for about two years. I just finished listening to two of his so-called sermons. I have to tell you; this man does not have any idea what Grace is. He is a worshipper of the KJV. He hates alot of people and is proud to spew it from his sewer in the pulpit. Instead of cursing at him as I was listening to his babble, I prayed for him. There is a part of me that wants to hate him back just as much, but that is not of grace either but of the flesh. He has no training and it screams from him at every thing he does. Pray for him that the Lord will grant him repentance and eyes to see, ears to hear, and a graceful heart to understand the truth.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Nov 19, 2011)

I couldn't help but chuckle at the title. It's likes saying those who don't go to college aren't educated.


----------



## rookie (Nov 20, 2011)

As soon as I opened the video and saw Mr. Anderson there, I then realized the source of the title. Same as when he was preaching against the 5 Solas. 
Sola Gratia
Sola Scriptura
Sola Fide
Solus Christus
And he then said Soli Gloria, or something like that.

He didn't even know what the 5 solas were, and starting preaching against them.

I pray for this man....


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 20, 2011)

Not Inspired Version - I have heard of this complaint. Similar to the dastardly symbology that adorns the NKJV.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 20, 2011)

> Those who read the NIV aren't saved?



Just as I suspected. What can you expect from the Nearly Inspired Version?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 20, 2011)

rookie said:


> As soon as I opened the video and saw Mr. Anderson there, I then realized the source of the title. Same as when he was preaching against the 5 Solas.
> Sola Gratia
> Sola Scriptura
> Sola Fide
> ...



It seems to me some people just stand up in the pulpit and begin speaking without preparing or thinking ahead of time.


----------



## Danny (Nov 20, 2011)

Rufus said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as I opened the video and saw Mr. Anderson there, I then realized the source of the title. Same as when he was preaching against the 5 Solas.
> ...


 More like not thinking at all.


----------



## Zach (Nov 20, 2011)

Rufus said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as I opened the video and saw Mr. Anderson there, I then realized the source of the title. Same as when he was preaching against the 5 Solas.
> ...





Danny said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > rookie said:
> ...




What's most terrifying is that he probably thought about what he was saying and still came to these conclusions...


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 20, 2011)

Zach said:


> Rufus said:
> 
> 
> > rookie said:
> ...



Trust me i think he knew what he was saying....

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Pastor Steven L. Anderson Pisseth Against the Wall - YouTube

which is why this video seems so...... akward....


----------



## Danny (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so glad I got out of the IFB movement.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 20, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> Pastors Who Preach the NIV AREN'T SAVED! - YouTube



Sad ignoramus; hopefully a brother, nonetheless.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Nov 23, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> Those who read the NIV arn't saved?
> Pastors Who Preach the NIV AREN'T SAVED! - YouTube
> 
> This is why KJV only people get a bad rap.



I completely agree, his misunderstanding of soteriology leads him to very bad exegesis. He actually thinks that verses which are speaking of the inner calling of the holy spirit (the voice of the shepherd ) are references to bible versions. This is the perfect example of how bad theology begets more bad theology.

On the other hand it's sad to see people reject and refuse to look at any KJV priority arguments based on the attitude and ignorance of such people.


----------



## NB3K (Nov 23, 2011)

Fogetaboutit said:


> On the other hand it's sad to see people reject and refuse to look at any KJV priority arguments based on the attitude and ignorance of such people.



I believe that the KJV is outdated to be of any usefulness for the actual 21st century believer. NOT ALL OF THEM!!! What I mean is, to the 10-20, 20-30 age ranges how will they be able to understand it? It will be like giving the light covered in darkness. Yes it is a fine translation, but at the same time who speaks that language today? I agree that alot of the newer translations today are so weak that I cannot stand to even look at them, but to say that if one reads any other verison besides the KJV is damned is so foolish.

This Steve Anderson clearly shows that he is full of himself and devoid of the Holy Spirit. He never shows a spirit of humility. I mean I have seen this man condemn Luther, Bunyan, Wesley, Spurgeon, and a host of other fine teachers of God's word. (I am not saying that Wesley was a fine teacher; I am only mentioning fact) I am waiting for him to condemn Saint Paul & Jesus altogether when he actually sees that they do indeed teach double predestination. 

He actually holds that those who believe that God is Sovereign, are only following after the perverted new versions because the word "Sovereign" is not found in the KJV, but only in the newer versions and he says that the new versions do that to support the heresy of Calvinism.

I guess he doesn't understand what it means that Jesus is Lord of Lords and King of Kings.

Psa 93:1 The LORD reigneth, he is clothed with majesty; the LORD is clothed with strength, wherewith he hath girded himself: the world also is stablished, that it cannot be moved. 
Psa 93:2 Thy throne is established of old: thou art from everlasting. 
Psa 93:3 The floods have lifted up, O LORD, the floods have lifted up their voice; the floods lift up their waves. 
Psa 93:4 The LORD on high is mightier than the noise of many waters, yea, than the mighty waves of the sea. 
Psa 93:5 Thy testimonies are very sure: holiness becometh thine house, O LORD, for ever.


----------



## Craig.Scott (Nov 23, 2011)

Its very interesting that this chap hates Reformed Christians, yet he reads the Authorised Version which was tgranslated by......Reformed Christians. 

Here's a video entitled "Basic Soul-winning Demonstration Video (witnessing, gospel)" 

Basic Soul-winning Demonstration Video (witnessing, gospel) - YouTube








In Christ


----------

